# Oh Dear - No, No, No



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aw puppy breath!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Aw puppy breath!!!


Thanks for the support :

How's little Tag doing on keeping your puppy fever at bay?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Aw puppy breath!!!


And those little puppy kisses.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I keep finding myself lately looking more and more at the breeding plans for some of the breeders I like. No No No, I must wait AT LEAST three more years.
> 
> I do like that Goose x Flame litter that Sunfire has coming up...


AHHH! I do the same thing. A LOT! Its bad. Riot is only 14 months and I'm already looking. I have at least a year, if not more, before I can really get serious about it. 

I looked at the Goose x Flame last night... it does look really nice.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Thanks for the support :
> 
> How's little Tag doing on keeping your puppy fever at bay?


You better be waiting for a Titan puppy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought I already had a Titan puppy! You didn't unadopt Flip did you? And no worries, just lookies, no touchies.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I promise the two girls I am looking at will have you drooling with beautiful pedigrees...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You just wait until you spend those days with him in Florida.. he will have you wrapped around his paw in no time.. He loves flirting with the ladies..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You better be planning on a repeat breeding then cause there ain't no dogs puppies coming in this house for a few years!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> You better be planning on a repeat breeding then cause there ain't no dogs puppies coming in this house for a few years!


Okay everyone remember she said this and we can all tease her when she does!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Keep watching the Sunfire site


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

[and cute chunky butts!!!!!:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Thanks for the support :
> 
> How's little Tag doing on keeping your puppy fever at bay?


Little Tag isn't so little anymore. He was sitting in my lap last night and I couldn't breath, or see, or move. :uhoh: But he thought he was pretty cute (and I gotta admit, he really really is). 



Loisiana said:


> I thought I already had a Titan puppy! You didn't unadopt Flip did you? And no worries, just lookies, no touchies.


Ya, right...we shall see.



Titan1 said:


> Okay everyone remember she said this and we can all tease her when she does!


Got it, and will do! :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love looking at litters too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> I love looking at litters too!


You will be planning your own litter soon I would guess... Then you will get the best fix of all.. All them puppies...WHOOHOO!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> You will be planning your own litter soon I would guess... Then you will get the best fix of all.. All them puppies...WHOOHOO!


It is probably the only reason I don't have a puppy already! : I still love looking at litters though!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

My good friend has a Goose son that is truly wonderful. Great energy and work ethic. Impeccable temperament. Sorry to be so helpful..........


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a super nice breeding....Just sayin'


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, you guys are so helpful, I really know who to turn to for support LOL :

At least I know Michelle won't let me have a puppy yet. I guess we'll have to stop being friends while Titan has pups


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

wakemup said:


> My good friend has a Goose son that is truly wonderful. Great energy and work ethic. Impeccable temperament. Sorry to be so helpful..........


That is just mean ...LOL!
Lucky for me I can wait ......Not really long though..ROFL!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

sammydog said:


> It is probably the only reason I don't have a puppy already! : I still love looking at litters though!


I still look at litters:doh:, and also plan possible breedings YEARS in advance, and even name my imaginary puppies. So I guess what we are all saying is that we TOTALLY get the looking at puppies thing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

personally I think you should wait for the repeat Tito x Towhee breeding....look for some CH/OTCH puppies in that litter....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wakemup said:


> I still look at litters:doh:, and also plan possible breedings YEARS in advance, and even name my imaginary puppies. So I guess what we are all saying is that we TOTALLY get the looking at puppies thing.


Beth since you probably have more dogs than any of us, that's probably not good news for me LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> personally I think you should wait for the repeat Tito x Towhee breeding....look for some CH/OTCH puppies in that litter....


Some Lil' Flip cousins...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ooooo, you could call one of them Fin...(Little Flipper!)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> personally I think you should wait for the repeat Tito x Towhee breeding....look for some CH/OTCH puppies in that litter....


Jackie put up a breeding awhile ago on the Topbrass website that caught my attention too


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Seen a couple of upcoming Ted litters too  If it weren't for Flip I'd have gotten me one of them Ted puppies!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, the girlie is WAY overdue to come in season....



Loisiana said:


> Jackie put up a breeding awhile ago on the Topbrass website that caught my attention too


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I know what you mean about no....no...no...I'm interested in the Sunfire DarwinxPoppins litter! I'm just starting my novice A showing and I'm so hooked even with my stubborn hard-headed dog! I guess I will have to move out to the training building...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, the girlie is WAY overdue to come in season....


Hopefully soon, very soon.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

wakemup said:


> I still look at litters:doh:, and also plan possible breedings YEARS in advance, and even name my imaginary puppies. So I guess what we are all saying is that we TOTALLY get the looking at puppies thing.


I have my next two pups named already! Haha! So I think I am covered for the next few years...

Looking forward to hearing about your upcoming puppies! Now that is a cross I am interested in!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Jackie put up a breeding awhile ago on the Topbrass website that caught my attention too


Yup, I noticed that too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, the girlie is WAY overdue to come in season....


Should be any day now 

Really, the girlies are coming in; 3 weeks or 3 months late they are coming in now.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

If I am fortunate enough in the near future to get a new puppy, I have the name all picked out too.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There is someone in the area that named her golden pup Speaks after his grandfather Speaker. I told Michelle if I ever get a Titan pup I will name him Tits in honor of his father. :bowl:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> There is someone in the area that named her golden pup Speaks after his grandfather Speaker. I told Michelle if I ever get a Titan pup I will name him Tits in honor of his father. :bowl:


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:

And then you can name your new heeling program after your Titan pup! Hehehe!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay.. Jodie you really are a nut.. I am off for a few hours and you get totally out of control...LOL.. You will not call a puppy Tits... On second thought you are BANNED from a Titan puppy! ROFL!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:

aaaah hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

so I'm supposed to be marrying her son but I can't be trusted to have one of her puppies. I see where the priorities are :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If I were Michelle, I'd be a bit concerned about you marrying her son. Not the marrying, so much, but the naming of the future children, Michelle's grandchildren!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

OKAY... the naming thing really scares me...LOL! I get to have the final say on the grandkids name and you can have a MIL that can help you train....fair trade?


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I think that's what it is. Our goldens are SO much fun to train and live with, they are addicting. When I see other breeds that I admire, I never admire them enough to have one INSTEAD of another golden. Alas, in my own home we are lucky to still have a couple of seniors that are blessing us with a nice long old age. I treasure every day with them and will probably not have another pup of my own until they pass. Which I have not given them permission to do, even though they have become NAUGHTY gray faced dogs........


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

it's a deal!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

But you know, I was thinking, since I already have dogs named Annabel, Conner and Colby, it would make sense if I named my child Fido, right? :uhoh:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> But you know, I was thinking, since I already have dogs named Annabel, Conner and Colby, it would make sense if I named my child Fido, right? :uhoh:


:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

We were actually considering naming a boy (human) Duke. It is an old family name, and our families were NOT thrilled with the idea. I DO think it would be ok for Jodie to name a puppy "Tits", as it would also tell the dog where she wanted it to focus when heeling.......


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Exactly Beth! Thanks for you vote of support! LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I always planned on naming my next puppy Cooper, and a couple of years before I actually got Flip I had been talking to Sharon Bolton about getting a puppy someday from her. The girl she planned to start breeding for her obedience line was named Alice (registered name School's Out Forever), which is how I ended up getting an Alice Cooper Tshirt from my parents for Christmas that year LOL.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

wakemup said:


> We were actually considering naming a boy (human) Duke. It is an old family name, and our families were NOT thrilled with the idea. I DO think it would be ok for Jodie to name a puppy "Tits", as it would also tell the dog where she wanted it to focus when heeling.......


ROFL.....Beth...Beth...Beth....:doh: I can't believe you actually said that ..LOL.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't worry Michelle, she already agreed you get final say!!! Can you say VETO! hehehe!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have 9 years worth of rosters we can get some great name ideas from. Some awfully creative spelling too. Did you know another way to spell Jessica is Gecyka? LOL

And if you think you will need to remind your child to change their underwear daily, just name them Apairaday

And obviously Diarrhea is pronounced Dee-are-ee-uh. 


Poor children


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh good lord, you have gotta be kidding me.... Maybe Fido is not so bad afterall!!! HEHEHE!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

All I can say is.... NOT GONNA HAPPEN...rofl!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and then there is the kid named Semaj James. I think Reyem Meyer has a nice look to it


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dang, those are some terrible names, well, I like Gecyka after the initial shock of it. What happened to John, Paul, George, and David? (Ha! You thought I was going to say Ringo!)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> What happened to John, Paul, George, and David? (Ha! You thought I was going to say Ringo!)


Nope, never would have picked up on that,I was born in the 80's LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I did have a friend in High School named Emaleigh (Emily)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

How are you on La-a (Ladasha)?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So to get this thread back on topic.....

I think someone (not me) needs to get a girl from the Goose x Flame litter and then in 3-5 years breed that girl for me...


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Anytime I think of getting a new puppy I take my current two boys for a walk. The logistics of walking two dogs on busy suburban walkways is challenging enough. I could not do three of them! (But alas, Sam's breeder will have a nice litter in the spring...)


----------

